# Acer VN7-592G ACPI does not work at all

## WodkaBylaZaSlona

Hello.

I've tried to install Gentoo once again on my notebook (Acer VN7-592G) and... it barely works.

First of all - fans. They spin all the time. Why?

Secondly - suspend. I cannot make it twice. Second s2ram freezes the system.

Third problem - ACPI interrupts. Sometimes kworker eats a lot of CPU. I have to disable gpe61.

What kind of diagnostic data could be useful?

----------

## audiodef

I'm guessing you manually configured your kernel, as genkernel is pretty good about making sure low-level stuff like this works. Try using genkernel. Then, if it works and you really want to go back and manually configure the kernel, you can lsmod to see what's being used and manually put those in. 

Alternatively, boot with System Rescue CD and lsmod to see what it's using to make your machine work properly.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

check with a recent live-cd from a binary distro to see if it is your configuration. a lack of kernel modules / userspace software

i expect you already searched the net for your type and saw similar issues? yes / no?

laptops these days have a lot of issues, its UEFI, and that has a lots of bugs usually in its DSDT. you can disassemble it and see if you get any errors. you can also check your dmesg if you see any errors there.

 *Quote:*   

> Secondly - suspend. I cannot make it twice. Second s2ram freezes the system.
> 
> Third problem - ACPI interrupts. Sometimes kworker eats a lot of CPU. I have to disable gpe61. 

 

both are ACPI related. 

 *Quote:*   

> First of all - fans. They spin all the time. Why? 

 

Most probably ACPI / UEFI related. 

--

diagnostic data

dmesg 

/var/log/messages

DSDT disassembled / reassembled ... see if you get any errors

net for common isues with linux and your box

using a recent kernel 4.9.x + all those hidden options, which are unlocked wiht staging section ... / check anything which is acpi related / your manufacturer related ...

kernel config for others to have a look.

----------

## WodkaBylaZaSlona

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I'm guessing you manually configured your kernel, as genkernel is pretty good about making sure low-level stuff like this works. Try using genkernel.

 

Kernel produced by genkernel will not work in my case. As far as I remember there were some issues with dmcrypt. But of course I can update a little bit what it produces.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> check with a recent live-cd from a binary distro to see if it is your configuration. a lack of kernel modules / userspace software 

 

Suspend seems to work well on Ubuntu 16.10 LiveUSB. I copy configuration of it's kernel (4.4) and adjust it a little bit to Gentoo (make oldconfig asks me for something ~5 times). I have to change configuration related to framebuffer devices in other case Gentoo hangs on starting udev.

And on Gentoo with such a kernel everything works fine except this ACPI issues.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> i expect you already searched the net for your type and saw similar issues? yes / no? 

 

Yes. There is a lot of different problems related to kernel modules/firmware, which can cause problems. Wireless adapter firmware, Skylake firmware, nvidia firmware. I tried a lot of different "solutions" without success. It will be much easier, if I only know what is the root cause for my issue.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> laptops these days have a lot of issues, its UEFI, and that has a lots of bugs usually in its DSDT. you can disassemble it and see if you get any errors. you can also check your dmesg if you see any errors there. 

 

I can see some errors related to lack of ACPI handlers in dmesg. I will paste them later.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> diagnostic data
> 
> dmesg 
> ...

 

I will provide this data after work. However it is hard to believe, that something does not work because of ACPI configuration in kernel if it works on the same configuration with Ubuntu. Are there anything else, what could be different between this two platforms?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I do not think its only kernel related. The good thing is it works in ubuntu, so you may be able to get it working too.

 *Quote:*   

> Suspend seems to work well on Ubuntu 16.10 LiveUSB. 

 

We still have kernel 4.4 marked as stable afaik in the tree.

You may have to look a bit deeper, in teh differences on the softwrae in use.

e.g. eudev / systemd

waht the desctop environmetn does,w ahts loated 

=> maybe worth checking

*) top (or ps -aux) (which software componets are runninga s of now)

--

afaik in the past some guys used other binary distro kernels in gentoo too. no idea if thats still possible ... maybe worth a try.

if so you may need to copy over the /lib/modules/kernel_name_module_folder_for_ubuntu_kernel

----------

